
A warning to startups: remember the downsides of A/b testing - canadianwriter
https://kolemcrae.com/testing-sucks-right/
======
mlthoughts2018
Whenever I talk to people about downsides of A/B testing, I always try to talk
to them about this slide:

<
[https://www.chrisstucchio.com/pubs/slides/gilt_bayesian_ab_2...](https://www.chrisstucchio.com/pubs/slides/gilt_bayesian_ab_2015/slides.html#18)
>

This one visual sums up the most ubiquitous naive use of A/B testing, which
I've seen practiced everywhere I've worked.

The whole slide deck is very worthwhile.

~~~
canadianwriter
Wish more companies understood this - thanks for the chart, it will certainly
be helpful to illustrate the point!

